

Y combinator video - soldier_jin

Even though we have worked together, my co-founder and I currently live in different countries and can't send one video of us speaking together as we won't see each other before the application deadline. In that case, should we make two videos put together, or one video of one co-founder, or maybe a video conference call video?
======
pg
Conference call if the quality is good enough.

------
mopatches
Here's an example of a good conf call video by the StackVM guys:
<http://pkrumins.posterous.com/private/obrvzuHsbn>

~~~
metachris
But please 1. get a noise cancelling microphone, 2. adjust the volume so both
are about the same and 3. draw up a plan on who says what in order to not
interrupt each other all the time.

------
aspir
From what I've understood, a conference call video may be the best option.
However, I've not been through the process, so take my advice with an
asterisk.

------
soldier_jin
Thanks for that answer though! I sent an email, waiting for a response.

------
soldier_jin
Perfect, we will do that. Under 2 minutes is alright then?

